# How do you like your coffee?



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Bored at work so here goes a poll

I was never a reallly a big coffee person. During junior year through summer after senior year I was a big stimulant addict. (probably why I got kicked out of my hockey team and almost didnt graduate :doh anyways I decided that enough was enough and I needed to do something with my life so I decided to quit cold turkey and needed something to substitute that feeling (although coffee does not even come close) it sure did help when I had cravings. That was a lot of information for what this poll is about haha but anyways ever since (3 years) I have been drug free and coffee addicted (which isnt that bad right?). Well I wouldnt say addicted because I'm sure there are people here who drink more coffee than I do. I only have like 2 cups per day

I dont like black coffee, mine either has to have milk in it or some flavored creamer and lots of sugar which I know isnt good but better than what I was doing before.

ha so how do you like yours?


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I used to be a microbiologist at a dairy, so...sucrose and half and half...but, now that I don't have access to sucrose anymore, splenda and half n half...or, I like thai iced coffee...mmmmm....


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I love coffee but only with creamer (or something yummy from Starbucks!)

I don't add additional sugar or milk if I use Coffee Mate Hazlenut or Vanilla. YUM!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hate the smell and taste of coffee. I'll take a cup of Good Earth tea any day.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Unless the coffee is like... cappuccino or heavily creamed (lol, i'm so immature... sorry) I won't drink it.

I love tea, though.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I voted half and half but I usually have light cream in mine. I've been a coffee drinker since before I was ten years old. Though I usually have cream I'm not at all opposed to black coffee. I also love iced coffee in the summer.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Milk and sugar here! Light and sweet. I can do w/o milk in a pinch, but must have sugar. I don't like the flavored creamers!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't really like coffee. I have a coffee maker at home, but it's really just for when we have company since I don't drink it.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

As we say here in Canada - I'll take a Large Double Double


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I only drink coffee when I've spent the nite away from home (and I'm from Seattle area!). And I only drink it out-of-doors


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I prefer mine with cream and the stronger the better.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

If I don't have coffee first thing in the morning my five heads sprout from my shoulders.

Oh yes, any flavored creamer will do--right now it's White Chocolate Macadamia Nut as the flavor du jour.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

MUST have morning coffee, with milk.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't like coffee but I love mocha (which has coffee in it).


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Where's the "baileys, kahlua, or anything booze" option?


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the flavored creamers especially vanilla if I make coffee at home. I have discovered that Dunkin Donuts is better with just sugar.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

none of your options 
I have a honey vanilla latte please. YUM YUM YUM
I like fancy coffee


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I drink coffee all day long, so try to mix it up a bit to keep it interesting. We have a Keurig pot and multiple flavors/brews. My favorite is Norma Jean's Butter Toffee flavored coffee with a vanilla Coffeemate creamer. I usually buy 2 different flavors of creamer a week. I really like Coffeemate's Creme Brulee and Coconut Cream. They can make even the nastiest taking coffee taste good. 

If I'm buying coffee for the road, my fave is Starbucks, a Skinny Cinnamon Dulce Latte.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Coffee makes me physically ill - it tears up my stomach. Yet I used to be able to drink 12+ classes of diet coke daily without any issues.

June 9th was the second anniversary of being caffeine-free. No coffee, tea, cokes at all. Giving up hot chocolate in the winter has been the hardest.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Lots of milk and lots of sweetner. I use Liquid Splenda, a product called EZ-Sweetz.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Where's the "baileys, kahlua, or anything booze" option?


LOL.....those options sound good too!!! :curtain: But I like half & half (fat free ones is not bad) and a little sugar. Love iced coffee in the summer time...


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Strong! Either Cafe Du Monde or Folger's Black Silk. Three heaping scoops for ten cups of water.
A little sugar and a splash of Land O' Lakes fat free half & half.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, tuesday and today are definitely coffee days for me. I'm sure the boss would frown on my adding booze to my coffee...even though it is stampede. Today I'm drinking vanilla coffee with fat free hazelnut creamer. 

I too couldn't drink coffee for YEARS and still can't on an empty stomach or else I feel sick. That's the only effect caffeine has on me - doesn't keep me awake, doesn't make me jittery...just sick. I found that out in University when I procrastinated and had to write a 30 page paper in one night - stopped at the 7-11 at midnight, got a super thing of coffee, then was retching into the toilet an hour later. Fun times!

At starbucks - it's a skinny vanilla latte! Yum! When I used to teach riding lessons and was standing in the minus ten degree weather for 5 hours at a time, I'd stop on my way home and get a white chocolate peppermint latte...that was the height of decadence. It'd warm me up and I'd be able to stop shaking a lot faster as my body adjusted to the heat of my truck. Mmmm...white chocolate peppermint latte. Too bad those are mega calorie!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

janine said:


> LOL.....those options sound good too!!! :curtain: But I like half & half (fat free ones is not bad) and a little sugar. Love iced coffee in the summer time...



Have you had thai iced coffee?? SOOOO GOOOD!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Green tea is the way I go.
Now an Irish Coffee after dinner in the winter, OH YEA!!!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Good coffee w/milk and sugar. Not too sweet, but just a little. I make a ten cup pot in the morning, and by the time I leave for work there's enough for my togo cup.  Then, I usually don't drink any more coffee during the day. Drink water for the rest of the day, or maybe a little unsweetenend ice tea.

At Starbucks, it's a Grande Latte w/2 raw sugars. Yum!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I drink a ton of iced tea, I'm cranky if I forget to make a new pitcher when I run out. I do it semi-sweet, a little less than half a cup of sugar for a huge pitcher of tea.

I also drink coffee, but not as much. I really like flavored coffees, which everyone I know thinks is a sin! I take mine with sugar and milk or fat free half and half. I used to use Splenda, but I'm trying to get off of fake sweeteners as much as possible. I do sometimes use the Coffeemate flavored creamers, but that totally goes against getting off of artificial sweeteners. 

My favorite is iced coffee though! I drink it year round, yes, I get weird looks when it's snowing and I order iced coffee.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I love Iced Tea, but can't drink it all the time because it fires up my heartburn.

Good Coffee is absolutely the most important ingredient. I will only use 8'Oclock 100% Colombian Beans (the dark brown bag) and grind it myself using a burr grinder.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

timberwolf said:


> As we say here in Canada - I'll take a Large Double Double


Or there's the "Large Regular" too.

I'm not a coffee fan - I go for the tea and it's 1 milk, 2 sugars.



MillysMom said:


> I drink a ton of iced tea, I'm cranky if I forget to make a new pitcher when I run out. I do it semi-sweet, a little less than half a cup of sugar for a huge pitcher of tea.
> 
> I also drink coffee, but not as much. I really like flavored coffees, which everyone I know thinks is a sin! I take mine with sugar and milk or fat free half and half. I used to use Splenda, but I'm trying to get off of fake sweeteners as much as possible. I do sometimes use the Coffeemate flavored creamers, but that totally goes against getting off of artificial sweeteners.
> 
> My favorite is iced coffee though! I drink it year round, yes, I get weird looks when it's snowing and I order iced coffee.


Iced tea in the US is much different than here in Canada. I remember my first trip to the states I ordered an Iced Tea from McD's or something and spit it right out - there was no sugar in it at all! Ours up here is sweetened and tastes absolutely delicious!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

esSJay;1182190Iced tea in the US is much different than here in Canada. I remember my first trip to the states I ordered an Iced Tea from McD's or something and spit it right out - there was no sugar in it at all! Ours up here is sweetened and tastes absolutely delicious! :)[/QUOTE said:


> I was going to make the same comment!!! When I was younger, my family made a trip to Denver to visit my aunt and uncle. The first time we stopped for a meal, I ordered an iced tea...it was soooo hot out and I was looking soooo forward to something cold and delicious.......eeeeccchhhh. :yuck: It was gross!!!! Needless to say, that was the last iced tea I ordered in the States!! I told my aunt and uncle that the States didn't have any "real" iced tea and needed some Goodhost...they kindly responded by telling me that "their" iced tea was real!!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll use a flavored creamer, and my coffee is instant - maxwell house. But just a touch of creamer in the morning. For some reason I can't stand it really sweet in the AM. My late afternoon cup can be sweet. Go figure.

I only like Tea in the iced form. Hot tea - blech :yuck:.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I bought some amazing tea this last winter. I think the brand was Stash - I bought caramel dulce, chocolate mint and vanilla of some sort. Absolutely amazing with a splash of almond milk and some sweetener. Delicious!

Blech - I bought an iced coffee deal from Dunkin Donuts when I was down in Vegas in April. It was disgusting!! Tasted like melted vanilla icing with NO coffee flavour. I was anticipating a cold vanilla coffee drink and that was SO not what I got. I took a sip and tossed it. It wasn't worth the $4.00.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Chai tea drinker here! When I do drink coffee, which is usually only at a greek restaurant (don't ask), I take it full of half and half and a little splenda.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Only take espresso or cappucino...no flavored coffee for me (or tea...)


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

mmm I love my coffee but i'm supposed to im a born and raised Seattlelight. Ill take a triple tall nonfat extra hot one equal latte or when i'm feeling bad double short breve with caramel sauce extra hot latte. But most days i drink really really strong coffee with italian sweet cream mmm mmm


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I see Im the only one....however I refuse to ruin a good cup of coffe by putting anything in it:curtain:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> Chai tea drinker here! When I do drink coffee, which is usually only at a greek restaurant (don't ask), I take it full of half and half and a little splenda.


 
MMMM I LOVE chai tea!!! Especially when you warm up the milk in a saucepan on the stove with cloves and cinnamon sticks. mmmm. mmmm!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

can't. live. without. coffee. lol half and half and sugar! if no half and half, lots and lots of milk!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't stand coffee. The smell of coffee even disgusts me and I don't think coffee will ever grow on me. I'm much more of a tea drinker. I really love whole-leaf teas. Yummy!!!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I like cream/milk, and lots of sugar. I also like the flavored creamers. I prefer Dunkin Donuts coffee to homemade coffee though. I love their iced caramel lattes.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LOVE (and need) my coffee. NEVER flavored. Cream only.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

IMHO the best standard tea is Red Rose. Anything fancy comes from Bigelow.

And I kinda dig the little ceramic figures that come in the Red Rose box


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I remember, from when I was a kid, the Red Rose tea commercials with the chimpanzees... they were great!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Milk n sugar. Otherwise i can't do it.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't drink java at all :yuck::yuck::yuck: but don't take away my tea with milk!!!!  (I forgot to say "hot" tea to those in the southern USA... in Canada, we just ask for "tea")


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

esSJay said:


> MMMM I LOVE chai tea!!! Especially when you warm up the milk in a saucepan on the stove with cloves and cinnamon sticks. mmmm. mmmm!


Oh boy, REAL chai tea is awesome. I so rarely make it b/c I never have all the spices on hand. Stash makes a pretty decent bagged chai tea that I drink about 4 cups of daily.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> As we say here in Canada - I'll take a Large Double Double


& that would be a timmies??????


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

either....Cuban coffee (lethal!) or American coffee with Splenda and half and half...

oh!!! I love chai!!!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Dunkin' doughnuts coffee with extra cream and exra sugar. Yeah, I know, it's more like melted coffee ice cream than coffee at that point. In a couple of days I will be sitting on the beach in Maine having a iced coffee with extra cream and sugar. I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

Any way as long it has cafffine and not flavored.... I need my coffee, last of the bad habits.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Well being a Brit I voted tea, but not those Liptons tea bags in so many Hotels in the States I would need 6 in a pot good old what we call builders brew, and in a china mug, at home if I have Coffee I grind the beans and filter I have never been able to drink Coffee in a Starbucks how ever good the coffee here or the USA the things they serve them in are disgusting:yuck: must be in a proper pottery/clay mug but not china for coffee hmmmm am I fussy or what


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I finally got my Keurig. I get so excited every morning to fix my cup of coffee.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MittaBear said:


> I don't really like coffee. I have a coffee maker at home, but it's really just for when we have company since I don't drink it.


 
I am lucky if a coffee maker lasts 2 years here! : I recently replaced the one that was wheezing and gasping and drip............drip.............dripping 
with a DeLonghi and I really like it. Hope it lasts a few years!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> Well being a Brit I voted tea, but not those Liptons tea bags in so many Hotels in the States I would need 6 in a pot good old what we call builders brew, and in a china mug, at home if I have Coffee I grind the beans and filter I have never been able to drink Coffee in a Starbucks how ever good the coffee here or the USA the things they serve them in are disgusting:yuck: must be in a proper pottery/clay mug but not china for coffee hmmmm am I fussy or what


HAHAHA! I love tea (although I drink it only ocassionally) and I use lovely, old china cups and saucers that were my great grandmother's. Coffee has to be in a BIG ol' pottery type mug! I've gotten LOTS of them as gifts - of course with Goldens or Pointers on them... I have a coffee grinder and do my own beans on weekends if home.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I too did my own beans till I had to go decaf due to heart atrial fib. : (

I didn't mark decaf because I really don't like it... but better than no coffee at all.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I just found out that I DO NOT like the Butter Toffee flavored coffee. Tastes like butterscotch flavored cough syrup :yuck:


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Eeeek Butter Toffee flavored Coffee:yuck:what is the world coming to,I don't know if you could get that in the UK I think I will stick to my Tea


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

well mudslide, on the other hand, is a delicious coffee flavor :yummy:


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> well mudslide, on the other hand, is a delicious coffee flavor :yummy:


That sounds like Community dark roast that been on the burner all day. But it can't be if it's that good. So, what does it taste like???


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Chocolatey!

I didn't even realize Community was sold nationwide...


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

Green tea for me!


----------



## xmbenj (Jun 3, 2008)

have you tried Gevalia? they have more than 50 varieties of coffees and tea....all are very delicious....i should know because i have each variety each day....i cant say whats the best for i love them all...


research Gevalia and call 1800 gevalia for details


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I AM A COFFEE SNOB, love it dark, fresh just black, and love it from my keurig machine.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The only teas I'll drink are the Hot Smoothie teas from Tim Hortons. But even there I'm not that crazy about them. Tea leaves a bad taste for me.

I love expresso coffee - with milk + whip cream + caramel. <- Basically any cafe coffeehouse worth its salt. Including Starbucks.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I love coffee but it is different where I live, they give you just a shot...called cafe solo...or you can do cafe con leche which is a shot of expresso with a splash of milk...I miss coffee from home...so here I just do normal tea with honey and canned milk....=)


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Only Starbucks brand and black with sugar...please  No option for black with sugar in the poll above 
Oh ...and I prefer glass mugs to drink from


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Forgive me, I don't like coffee. Never drink it. Ever. But I was weaned on tea. As all good Brits know, there's only one way to drink tea: strong black English tea with a drop of milk. Ah!!!! I could never keep Starbucks in business given that I don't drink coffee, but I am partial to the odd Chai Latte now and then.


----------



## mdfraser (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh how I miss Timmies. I only get it maybe once a year when we visit family in Ontario. 

Day-to-Day I go for what I call "Fu-Fu Coffee". This time of year I'm getting my fill of "Chocolate Mint Truffle". Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm hmmm.


----------

